# UT vs UGA



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 4, 2020)

What's yalls thoughts on this one? 

I'm seeing some call it a trap game with the high from the Auburn win and looking forward to Bama, I guess that's possible. 

I'm not happy with our pass defense,  specifically in the middle of the field. It was a problem last year and SC showed it to still be a problem. While we will have 2 players back when we play yall,  I don't know if it'll make that much of a difference, but Shamburger should give us a much needed boost there.

I expect Pruitt and Ansley to bring pressure in the passing game and see what Bennett is really made of.

Ive read Bennett is only 5'10"-5'11" max? I like this,  as our d line has shown the ability to consistently swat ball's down at the line and hope to see this continue when yall start throwing quick slants and underneath routes in an effort to penetrate our soft spots and to remedy the blitz. 

Offensively Pruitt wants to run the ball.  We ran the ball a whopping 49 times against Missouri. O line looks much better with Cade and he contributed a lot to the success on the ground.  Especially when pulling. I don't see us having this success against yalls defense,  especially with how small our 1 and 2 backs are,  but Pruitt will try. 

I expect a more balanced attack against yall,  though still not really sure what we've got in the passing game at this point.  Josh Palmer and Brandon Johnson appear to be our best WR duo, but I have a feeling we'll see a coming out party with speedster Velus Jones (So. Cal transfer). Expect to see a few jet sweeps and misdirection plays designed for him.  Both our RBs should play a major role in the throw game as well. Depending on how things go,  look for some designed plays to get our freshmen speedsters involved.

I don't think anyone can tell how much JG has truly improved over last year.  I can tell you he's running more, making better decisions on where he throws,  and presnap reads. Historically,  he's always done well against Missouri and SC, and poorly against yall and UF. So I can't say yet if he's taken that next step we've all been waiting for. He's still throwing high,  which a Im not sure if it's by design,  poor accuracy,  or if he's used to the previous guys being able to get up and get them. 

All in all,  I expect this be closer than it has been the past 3 years. I don't think either of us have truly been tested.  Auburn was definitely overrated and we haven't played anyone.  

While I'm hoping for an upset and wouldn't be surprised to see us steal one here,  I think the opening line is pretty accurate at -14 for the Dawgs. And like Josh Pate said,  this will be the game everyone expected the Auburn/Georgia game to be. 

Go Vols!


----------



## antharper (Oct 4, 2020)

I think it’s gonna be a better game than the last 3 years with the same outcome , Go Dawgs !


----------



## deerpoacher1970 (Oct 4, 2020)

It all depends on which QB shows up.


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 4, 2020)

Dawgs by 17


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 4, 2020)

GA will shut down the run game and Guantanamo will be forced to throw into that really good GA secondary while running from Jermaine, Ojulari, Anderson and Smith. 

Good luck.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 5, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> What's yalls thoughts on this one?
> 
> I'm seeing some call it a trap game with the high from the Auburn win and looking forward to Bama, I guess that's possible.
> 
> ...



DAWGS defense is what made Auburn look bad.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> What's yalls thoughts on this one?
> 
> I'm seeing some call it a trap game with the high from the Auburn win and looking forward to Bama, I guess that's possible.
> 
> ...




Dawgs wipe the field with the losers from Knoxville.

The Defense makes your o-line looked like high school players.

Dawgs win, again.

3:30 kickoffs suck. I’ll be listening to this one from my stand.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 5, 2020)

Ga defense and Ga crowd gonna be all over the hicks.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 5, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Auburn was definitely overrated and we haven't played anyone.



Auburn is not overrated. They played poorly against us. I don't think y'all will show us many surprises but this is the year of the 'Ronas so I don't discount anything.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 5, 2020)

nickel back said:


> DAWGS defense is what made Auburn look bad.


Auburn faired about the same against KY. They aren't very good


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> They aren't very good


Ummmm..... 


Neither are YOUR VOLS!!!!

Your Vols have not done squat! NADA! Nothing! 

The Voltards aren't even the best team in the state of Tennessee!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> They aren't very good




How soon you want to forget your Vols paid a Million Dollars to GA State to come into Kneeland and kick your rears last year!

Georgia Freaking STATE!! 

The VOLS SUCK THAT BAD!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 5, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Auburn faired about the same against KY. They aren't very good



okay


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 5, 2020)

rain might be a factor in this one  with that hurricane brewing down south


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2020)

I can't say what I really feel on this forum about TN. I will say that I REALLY REALLY don't like them. 


GO DAWGS!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 5, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ummmm.....
> 
> 
> Neither are YOUR VOLS!!!!
> ...


They haven't yet,  but neither have yall this season


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> They haven't yet,  but neither have yall this season


I guess you seem to forget who runs the East. And until you beat them it’s only talk coming from the losers.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 5, 2020)

nickel back said:


> okay


Look at the stats vs KY. Their leading rusher was Bo Nix with 34 yards.  Their line is garbage,  their d looks like what Pruitt inherited 3 years ago. 

Maybe yall are that good.  No one knows yet.  We'll both find out more about our team's Saturday.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> They haven't yet,  but neither have yall this season


And as a Vol, you live on “hopium” cause they have sucked for well into their 2nd decade!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 5, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I can't say what I really feel on this forum about TN. I will say that I REALLY REALLY don't like them.
> 
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Always the genteel lady.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 5, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> How soon you want to forget your Vols paid a Million Dollars to GA State to come into Kneeland and kick your rears last year!
> 
> Georgia Freaking STATE!!
> 
> The VOLS SUCK THAT BAD!


Said it before and I'll say it again.  We handled a SC team that yall couldn't,  does that mean GAST could have beat yall too??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Maybe yall are that good.  No one knows yet..



Kirby has won back to back to back SEC East crowns. We know we are good. The septic tank dwellers in Knoxville are trying to catch us. And have been for a while.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Said it before and I'll say it again.  We handled a SC team that yall couldn't,  does that mean GAST could have beat yall too??


Now you’re comparing GA State to an SEC school... 

Typical Vol...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2020)

The Vols are the Auburn of the East.... 

Their best attempt will only land them a 3rd place finish in the East.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2020)

elfiii said:


> Always the genteel lady.


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 5, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> They haven't yet,  but neither have yall this season


Week 1: UGA wins by the largest points spread in the SEC.
Week 2: UGA trounces #9 Auburn by 3 TDs.

Bucky: yAll hAvEnT dOnE aNyThInG


----------



## specialk (Oct 5, 2020)

covid might win


----------



## huntersluck (Oct 5, 2020)

As much as I love to see GA get a loss in any game I dont think this will be it. As long as Pruitt sticks with his qb he will find a way to give the game away.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 5, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> Week 1: UGA wins by the largest points spread in the SEC.
> Week 2: UGA trounces #9 Auburn by 3 TDs.
> 
> Bucky: yAll hAvEnT dOnE aNyThInG



We're bragging about Arkansas now? And come on do you REALLY believe Auburn is the 7th best team in the county? Really


Tennessee is the winningest team in the SEC right now and on an 8 game win streak. Heck we might have the longest win streak in the country. 

See what I did there


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 5, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> We're bragging about Arkansas now?


Derp. UGA wasn't the only team to play a lesser opponent that weekend. Pointing out they pummeled their lesser opponent more-so than other than others with lesser opponents isn't "bragging". It's facts.


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 5, 2020)

???

“Offensively Pruitt wants to run the ball”


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313240664407183365


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 5, 2020)

I consider Bo Nix a real threat and UGA whooped up on that boy.
I don’t consider Tarantino near the threat.
Dawgs by 21 ... again.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 5, 2020)

I don't give a dawg about no Tennessee Vol. 
Dawgs by at least 14.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 5, 2020)

Twiggbuster said:


> I consider Bo Nix a real threat and UGA whooped up on that boy.
> I don’t consider Tarantino near the threat.
> Dawgs by 21 ... again.


 He's good,  just not much of a supporting cast around him. Him and Bigsby would benefit from an o line.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 5, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> ???
> 
> “Offensively Pruitt wants to run the ball”
> 
> ...


Honestly think that streak ends Saturday.  This line will get some push on yall.  Should be a good battle in the trenches. 

This is going to be closer than what most of yall want to think.  And I hope yalls players got their heads up in the clouds like the Dawg fans seem to.... Perfect "Trap game" scenario


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 5, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Honestly think that streak ends Saturday.  This line will get some push on yall.  Should be a good battle in the trenches.
> 
> This is going to be closer than what most of yall want to think.  And I hope yalls players got their heads up in the clouds like the Dawg fans seem to.... Perfect "Trap game" scenario


Sorry but this is just a dumb statement. UGA/TN is too big a rivalry to be a trap game.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 5, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> Sorry but this is just a dumb statement. UGA/TN is too big a rivalry to be a trap game.


The definition of a *trap game* is a *game* in which a stronger team faces a seemingly weak team the week before facing a formidable opponent. I.E. focus of the team is on the next week strong opponent and expectation of an easy win over the current opponent.

Yall are on a high after Auburn.  No one is expecting a win from Tennessee.  Yall want that Bama win as bad as any.

Kirby probably ain't overlooking us, but I bet your players are. In their minds and yalls, they've already won


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> The definition of a *trap game* is a *game* in which a stronger team faces a seemingly weak team the week before facing a formidable opponent. I.E. focus of the team is on the next week strong opponent and expectation of an easy win over the current opponent.
> 
> Yall are on a high after Auburn.  No one is expecting a win from Tennessee.  Yall want that Bama win as bad as any.
> 
> Kirby probably ain't overlooking us, but I bet your players are. In their minds and yalls, they've already won


You’ve been crying trap game for decades...


There is no trap game. Vols have yet to beat anyone. For years.

2nd best football team in Tennessee. Vols... how pathetic!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2020)

Straight up Avatar bet Bucky.

1 week run. Dawgs win, I pick. Vice versa....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Straight up Avatar bet Bucky.
> 
> 1 week run. Dawgs win, I pick. Vice versa....


I know it seems like a couple of lifetimes for you in our Avatar bets... @BuckNasty83


what’s one more week? Vols just might win! You guys are back!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 5, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> You’ve been crying trap game for decades...
> 
> 
> There is no trap game. Vols have yet to beat anyone. For years.
> ...


You've never heard trap game from me before.  Go look it up,  you know you want to?.

2018 to be exact.  Pruitt beat  #20 Auburn and #11 Ky in his first year.  

Before that we have to go back to 2016 When we beat yall and Florida. 

We have been bad,  but what's that got to do with this year? 

Ive already picked yall to win in the op. I think it'll be close,  but JG, or yalls defense will be the difference. Which ever you want to call it.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 6, 2020)

its going to rain Saturday......GRRRRRRR


----------



## ddavis1120 (Oct 6, 2020)

Brick by brick.

I actually think it will be a good game.  Hopefully the Dawgs pull it out.  If UT can run the ball on us it could be a lot closer than I would like.  I'm sure Pruitt would love to shorten the game and hope for a break or two.


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 6, 2020)

nickel back said:


> its going to rain Saturday......GRRRRRRR


Works in GA's favor IMO. Their run defense is lights out.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 6, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Kirby probably ain't overlooking us, but I bet your players are. In their minds and yalls, they've already won



I bet not.


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 6, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Tennessee is the winningest team in the SEC right now and on an 8 game win streak.


Tennessee is also on a 33 game losing streak VS top 10 teams.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 6, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> Tennessee is also on a 33 game losing streak VS top 10 teams.


Half of those are from playing Bama annually. But it
Kind of says where we've been, huh?  But we all know that.  Just like the Dawgs are are aware Kirby can't seem to beat a team out of the west not named Auburn or Arkansas.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 6, 2020)

Edit: Double post


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 6, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Just like the Dawgs are are aware Kirby can't seem to beat a team out of the west not named Auburn or Arkansas.


UGA is 88-66 vs West teams not named AU or Ark.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 6, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> UGA is 88-66 vs West teams not named AU or Ark.


Talking about Kirby.  Hes lost 6 to the west. And up until Nov last season he was outscored 121-47 in 3 of those losses


----------



## joepuppy (Oct 6, 2020)

I'm the only one in pick'ems taking UT. Last time we beat them was in Athens, and it usually flip flops every 3-4 years. For all the beatings the dawgs have given us lately, the series is pretty much neck and neck. Both teams looked a lot better in the second week. I saw on ESPN they give us a 13% chance to win, I think it's closer than that. Go Vols!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 6, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Talking about Kirby.  Hes lost 6 to the west. And up until Nov last season he was outscored 121-47 in 3 of those losses


The only person Kirby call's "Daddy" is Nick Saban. But everyone calls Nick "Daddy" except Dabo. 

And the Vols call everyone "Daddy".. There's the difference.


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 6, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Talking about Kirby.  Hes lost 6 to the west. And up until Nov last season he was outscored 121-47 in 3 of those losses


6? I guess you are counting SECCG...........TN hasn't had to worry about losing an SECCG much lately.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 6, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> 6? I guess you are counting SECCG...........TN hasn't had to worry about losing an SECCG much lately.


The only thing Tennessee has worried about is "how bad" they are going to lose to someone on any given Saturday.

Vols expect to lose every Saturday.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 6, 2020)

Will Goober Peyton be there?
I enjoy watching him lose to GA.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 6, 2020)

I give you both likes. I just ain't got the energy today boys. Coming down with something


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 6, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Coming down with something


Sister give you mono?


----------



## antharper (Oct 6, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I give you both likes. I just ain't got the energy today boys. Coming down with something


Hope you feel better Buck and don’t have this China flu


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 6, 2020)

joepuppy said:


> I'm the only one in pick'ems taking UT. Last time we beat them was in Athens, and it usually flip flops every 3-4 years. For all the beatings the dawgs have given us lately, the series is pretty much neck and neck. Both teams looked a lot better in the second week. I saw on ESPN they give us a 13% chance to win, I think it's closer than that. Go Vols!


Like 14%


----------



## LEGHORN (Oct 6, 2020)

I think it could go either way with the weather coming in. Probably see lot of mistakes and sloppy play.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 7, 2020)

joepuppy said:


> I'm the only one in pick'ems taking UT. Last time we beat them was in Athens, and it usually flip flops every 3-4 years. For all the beatings the dawgs have given us lately, the series is pretty much neck and neck. Both teams looked a lot better in the second week. I saw on ESPN they give us a 13% chance to win, I think it's closer than that. Go Vols!


Line is moving too for whatever that's worth. Should be a good one


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 7, 2020)

antharper said:


> Hope you feel better Buck and don’t have this China flu


Thanks. Going to get checked today or tomorrow


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## mguthrie (Oct 7, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> Derp. UGA wasn't the only team to play a lesser opponent that weekend. Pointing out they pummeled their lesser opponent more-so than other than others with lesser opponents isn't "bragging". It's facts.


Pummeled?


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 7, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> The only person Kirby call's "Daddy" is Nick Saban. But everyone calls Nick "Daddy" except Dabo.
> 
> And the Vols call everyone "Daddy".. There's the difference.


And urban Meyer


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 7, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Line is moving too for whatever that's worth. Should be a good one


buck i think when the line moves too much money is coming in the other way for vegas, so they try to even things up.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 7, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Thanks. Going to get checked today or tomorrow



Don't fool around. If you feel bad get checked now.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 7, 2020)

westcobbdog said:


> buck i think when the line moves too much money is coming in the other way for vegas, so they try to even things up.


The point spread started at 14 for the Dawgs and is now down to 12 and even as low as 10 in some places.  This indicates more people betting on Tennessee right?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 7, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> Pummeled?


What word does your thesaurus use for a 4 TD win?


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 8, 2020)

elfiii said:


> I bet not.



Kirby can’t stand Pruitt.  All good Dawgs hate rocky flop!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 8, 2020)

MudDucker said:


> Kirby can’t stand Pruitt.


This is a myth amongst Dawg fans and vice versa with a few Vol fans. They were on staff together with the gumps for 5 years. There is plenty of stories out there about their friendship,  from basketball games,  golfing, and more. Kirby actually hand picked Pruitt in advance to help when his wife was pregnant.  Mary Beth actually called Pruitt to pick her up and take her to the hospital when she was starting labor pains.

You don't put that kind of trust into someone you dislike. It is more romantic to think their is bad blood between them for rivalries sake though.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.sa...e-kirby-smarts-pregnant-wife-to-hospital/amp/


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 8, 2020)

Yeah, Bucky is wrong a lot, but he's right about Kirb/Pruitt.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 8, 2020)

Throwback said:


> View attachment 1042823


I thought you would be supportive of your urnge brethren.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 8, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> I thought you would be supportive of your urnge brethren.


I got to support another cow college even if they deny it.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 9, 2020)

So did y’all do this season’s first avatar bet?


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Thanks. Going to get checked today or tomorrow


Hope you feel better.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 9, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Hope you feel better.


 All good and much better.  Thanks


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 9, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1042909


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 9, 2020)

Brantley Gilbert?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 9, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> View attachment 1042924


???


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 9, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> View attachment 1042917


Either Pam has aged terribly or vols suck at math.


----------



## Tentwing (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2020)

This game worries me, the Vowels have been looking good so far this season and honestly we have looked mediocre. Bennett has done ok but not spectacular and when Zeus get a hole he get some extra yards but no explosion on most runs.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 9, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> Either Pam has aged terribly or vols suck at math.



This better


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 9, 2020)

.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 9, 2020)

Hmmmm ?

Something's missing


----------



## ddavis1120 (Oct 9, 2020)

Is that the best you have; 1980?  Tell me how many players UT has playing Saturday that remember their last natty?  Not played, not were on the team, not were a fan; how many actually remember?  Exactly the same number playing at UGA.

Same number of coaches remaining as well; zero.  While I respect your passion; it is not a substitute for rationale.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2020)

ddavis1120 said:


> Is that the best you have; 1980?  Tell me how many players UT has playing Saturday that remember their last natty?  Not played, not were on the team, not were a fan; how many actually remember?  Exactly the same number playing at UGA.
> 
> Same number of coaches remaining as well; zero.  While I respect your passion; it is not a substitute for rationale.



Talk about memes. Now there's your meme and he did it without any pictures which is why Vol fans (Bucknasty in particular) probably won't get it. Plus it's in English so it's way over their heads.


----------



## Buckman18 (Oct 10, 2020)

For those who've never actually played football, the rain today will make the game a more of a toss up than it would've been. Rain is an equalizer. What wouldve been a dominant Dawgs victory will now be closer to a toss up. If its raining in Athens come game time, today will be interesting and fun to watch.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 10, 2020)

Not fun trying to spin a wet ball, but confident the Mailman will deliver. 

Surprised Bucky is so cocky when his rebuilding team has been taken to the woodshed early and often by the Dogs.
It’s sorta like a 1 armed midget looking to pick a fight.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 10, 2020)

westcobbdog said:


> Not fun trying to spin a wet ball, but confident the Mailman will deliver.
> 
> Surprised Bucky is so cocky when his rebuilding team has been taken to the woodshed early and often by the Dogs.
> It’s sorta like a 1 armed midget looking to pick a fight.


Just having some fun with yall.  Ive already predicted yall win a close one. Yall have a good defense.  Still not a believer in your offense.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 10, 2020)

ddavis1120 said:


> Is that the best you have; 1980?  Tell me how many players UT has playing Saturday that remember their last natty?  Not played, not were on the team, not were a fan; how many actually remember?  Exactly the same number playing at UGA.
> 
> Same number of coaches remaining as well; zero.  While I respect your passion; it is not a substitute for rationale.


I bet you're a blast at parties


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 10, 2020)

Buckman18 said:


> For those who've never actually played football, the rain today will make the game a more of a toss up than it would've been. Rain is an equalizer. What wouldve been a dominant Dawgs victory will now be closer to a toss up. If its raining in Athens come game time, today will be interesting and fun to watch.


I think it will mainly be a run game today


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 10, 2020)

westcobbdog said:


> Not fun trying to spin a wet ball, but confident the Mailman will deliver.
> 
> Surprised Bucky is so cocky when his rebuilding team has been taken to the woodshed early and often by the Dogs.
> It’s sorta like a 1 armed midget looking to pick a fight.


It's not the size of the DAWG in the fight, it's the size of the fight in the DAWG!


----------



## jbarron (Oct 10, 2020)

The Dawgs are gona step on their face with a hobnail'd boot and break their nose... 

I sure do miss ol'Munson calling the games... RIP


----------



## Throwback (Oct 10, 2020)

Dawgs gonna get dawgged today


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 10, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Just having some fun with yall.  Ive already predicted yall win a close one. Yall have a good defense.  Still not a believer in your offense.


Here’s to a good game buck.


----------



## Buckman18 (Oct 10, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> I think it will mainly be a run game today



I do also. If we control the LOS on offense and our defense even shows up, we win. Its that simple.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 10, 2020)

Dawgs got to throw the bomb early


----------



## tcward (Oct 10, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs gonna get dawgged today


Yeah right...still sore are ya?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 10, 2020)

A Dawg needs to start a Game thread!!!!!!!

Done told y'all I gotta a bad feeling today!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

Seriously?


----------



## Throwback (Oct 10, 2020)

Touchdown 10rc


----------



## Throwback (Oct 10, 2020)

Well we just saw why bennet wasn’t a starter
fall on the ball don’t try and pick it up or smack it around ?


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 10, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Well we just saw why bennet wasn’t a starter


Blaming bad snap on a QB? Smart


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

Dang! Get that center out of there!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 10, 2020)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> Blaming bad snap on a QB? Smart


Yes dribbling the ball another 10 yards jnto the end zone was a great idea ?


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

Just woke up on the couch to hear it go to 7-0.  I'm feeling like crap and the game is not making it better.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 10, 2020)

Bennet sacked


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

Looked like Fromm sitting on the toilet back there.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

The Dawgs seems to poop the bed every few years against Tennessee, maybe this is it.


----------



## poohbear (Oct 10, 2020)

Ah we just spotting them 7


----------



## Throwback (Oct 10, 2020)

Go dawgs


----------



## Throwback (Oct 10, 2020)

Beat the banjo pickers


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

Dawgs getting held like crazy but they still stop UT.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

Dawgs’ D came ready!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 10, 2020)

Dawgs defense is way too good to lose this game. I just don't think Tennessee has any kind of offense to keep it close after the second half. I'm pulling for the Aflac commercial


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

Wow! That was targeting!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

Should throw him out.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 10, 2020)

Did they just say Tom Herman was fired on television?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

Throw his but out of the game!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

Good! Bye bye chump!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

Chump is from Miami, that explains it!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

TD Daaaaaaaaaaaaawgs!

We’re tied at 7


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

McIntosh showed flashes of this  last year, but he is just doing everything.  Zamir gets it to 7-7.  Maybe the Dawgs will settle in and play.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 10, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> Chump is from Miami, that explains it!


lol I thought the same thing


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 10, 2020)

Going to hurt losing Johnson.  And like I told y'all,  the middle is our weakness.  Pruitt needs to clean this crap up NOW


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

Dawgs are wrapping up great on D.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

Tyson Campbell with the stupid penalty.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

They have to make that sack.  Too many sacks every game.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

These are some stupid Baker Mayflower commercials!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 10, 2020)

Y’all better get this game wrapped up before the rain at auburn makes it to Athens


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 10, 2020)

Good stop dawgs!


----------



## poohbear (Oct 10, 2020)

That defense is nothing short of awesome !


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

Pruitt looks like a dunce with that stupid scarf over his head. Goober!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

Let’s GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

End of the 1st and we are tied at 7

GO DAWGS!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

Should have been PI on that throw to Matt Landers.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

I think the Bennett experiment is about to end.  That's three would be int's so far.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 10, 2020)

I don't agree with that call.  We're beating ourself.  Jesus


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I don't agree with that call.  We're beating ourself.  Jesus


We gave y’all 7 points to start the game. I don’t want to hear it.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

Taking some nausea meds, so I may be asleep here soon.  I hope I don't wake up to a UT win or lead.  TD DawG!!.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

TD DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWGS!

14-7 men in Red.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Oct 10, 2020)

Walk on quarterback ain’t got the arm to make the long pass! Let’s keep starting him and our 5 stars will all transfer


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

God, some of you Dawgs are way too negative. We just started the 2nd qtr and are up 14-7. Y’all relax for a bit. Way to early to break out the tums.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2020)

Vols suck!!!

Go DAWGS!


----------



## poohbear (Oct 10, 2020)

Gbr5pb said:


> Walk on quarterback ain’t got the arm to make the long pass! Let’s keep starting him and our 5 stars will all transfer


I think the five star started and didn’t do anything, the boy earned it let him play


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

Not sure if that’s Jeremy Pruitt, or Marry Poppins on the UT sideline.


----------



## antharper (Oct 10, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> We gave y’all 7 points to start the game. I don’t want to hear it.


7 may be all they get


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

Hope we can get the run game going this drive, and put up 7 more on our side of the scoreboard.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## antharper (Oct 10, 2020)

I’d like to see 28-7 at halftime and see what JT is all about


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

My big question is, does Bennett' lack of elite arm get negated by his very good mobility.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 10, 2020)

What’s the score ?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

Throwback said:


> What’s the score ?


It just scored to tie it at 14


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 10, 2020)

14--14


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

What a huge break!  I think he made it and the refs blew it early.


----------



## antharper (Oct 10, 2020)

Throwback said:


> What’s the score ?


Worry about Auburn !


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 10, 2020)

Idiot call to go for it on the opponents 35 yard line.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

False start always is a pre snap penalty, so why not here?


----------



## LEGHORN (Oct 10, 2020)

Kirby gonna Kirby. Always thinks he’s smartest in the room.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 10, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> What a huge break!  I think he made it and the refs blew it early.


He didn't make it.  I actually thought they were going to say play eas dead and allow yall to punt.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 10, 2020)

Refs are mentally challenged in this game.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

Let’s GO DAWGS!


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 10, 2020)

Duff said:


> What the carp?  You can’t decline an illegal procedure. It’s a dead ball


way they just describe it, made it a live ball foul. kirby smart loves doing dumb plays on ther own side of the field. idiot


----------



## Throwback (Oct 10, 2020)

antharper said:


> Worry about Auburn !


I’m watching them and trying to keep up with the dawgs too


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Oct 10, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Did they just say Tom Herman was fired on television?



That’s what I heard, but haven’t seen or heard anything else about it ??‍


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

Dawgs need to eat up some clock and score here.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 10, 2020)

HuntinJake_23 said:


> That’s what I heard, but haven’t seen or heard anything else about it ??‍


Let me know if you find it. Nothing on YouTube yet


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2020)

Points.?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

Field goal!

Dawgs 17
Vols 14


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 10, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> False start always is a pre snap penalty, so why not here?


It wasn’t a false start


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Oct 10, 2020)

@Throwback


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

Pickens has a lot of growing up to do. Idiot!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 10, 2020)

Pickens is a clown


----------



## LEGHORN (Oct 10, 2020)

Pickens is a complete moron thug. Should keep him on the bench rest of game.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

88 was getting tackled on that long play.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 10, 2020)

What’s the score? Tornado warning cell going over us here tv just went out


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 10, 2020)

that's a catch


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

21-17.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> 88 was getting tackled on that long play.


Yeah, he got mauled.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

21-17 Vols


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 10, 2020)

Let's go


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

If Bennett can't lead a drive here, then Daniels needs a shot after the half.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 10, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> 21-17.


10rc


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 10, 2020)

Georgia getting embarassed. Pickens just cost his team 7


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

Pickens cost us on that series.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 10, 2020)

George Thuggins is an idiot for sure. He even wears it. #1 thug


----------



## antharper (Oct 10, 2020)

I never would of believed Tennessee would be this much better than Auburn


----------



## Duff (Oct 10, 2020)

Pickens would have 1 more strike and he would be gone. I’m talking about not wearing matching socks to practice and he would be gone


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

McIntosh again.  He just has that it factor.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

Zeus got tackled by Toto.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 10, 2020)

antharper said:


> I never would of believed Tennessee would be this much better than Auburn


Tried telling yall. 

Just attack middle and drive down and score in your 2 min offense.  Automatic


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 10, 2020)

I hate Tennessee with every fiber of my being, but they've capitalized on both of Georgia's bone headed plays


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

Dawgs need to score here. Vols get the ball start of 2nd half.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

Dawgs have to go fast.  Big McKitty is looking good.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

Where's Darnell Washington and Fitzpatrick?  Burton is going to be a great one.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> Dawgs have to go fast.  Big McKitty is looking good.


Love the dude’s last name!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

That wasn’t a horse collar?


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

How is that not horsecollar or facemask?  Dawgs are getting hosed here.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

Come on, Dawgs! Punch it in for 6 here!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 10, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> How is that not horsecollar or facemask?  Dawgs are getting hosed here.


clean play


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

Do the same thing over and over and expect a different result.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 10, 2020)

Woo


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 10, 2020)

not even a georgia fan but *** Georgia


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

What a crock! UT keeps us out.

21-17 Vols at the half


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

Zeus just puts his head down and does not eve look to where he can cut it to.  Put Milton or McIntosh and them try next time.


----------



## LEGHORN (Oct 10, 2020)

Stupid, stupid play calling.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 10, 2020)

Kirby Smart pulling a Mark Richt here


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Woo


Y’all made a good stop, bud. Hope that doesn’t hurt us in the end.


----------



## LEGHORN (Oct 10, 2020)

Bennett could have scored on both hose downs to the outside


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 10, 2020)

I know we have given the Vols, 14. Did they earn the other?


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2020)

Vols D looks stout.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

LEGHORN said:


> Bennett could have scored on both hose downs to the outside



Yep no one on the outside to get him.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 10, 2020)

The game is already softer than it's ever been and now you guys don't like it when they tackle the guy by the front of his jersey? Soccer is almost becoming more physical than football these days


lbzdually said:


> How is that not horsecollar or facemask?  Dawgs are getting hosed here.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 10, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> How is that not horsecollar or facemask?  Dawgs are getting hosed here.


Lol. Well,a horse collar is when the drag them down from behind by the pads. We all know what a face mask is. There was neither on that play


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 10, 2020)

Bennett is fine.  It's your offensive unit as a whole imo. Our defense is not great.  Especially d line.  On top of that, we have 2 LBs converted from RB that can not cover the pass to save their life. That is the only area yall have had success and yall didn't attack it once on that drive


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

Dawgs played about as bad as they can and it's only 21-17.  Take away the fumble, the stupid call to try for it at your own 35, then the same play at the goal line over and over and  this game is winnable.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 10, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> Lol. Well,a horse collar is when the drag them down from behind by the pads. We all know what a face mask is. There was neither on that play


Right


----------



## Throwback (Oct 10, 2020)

Fire Kirby


----------



## Throwback (Oct 10, 2020)

Who gets the ball when the second half starts ?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 10, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> Dawgs played about as bad as they can and it's only 21-17.  Take away the fumble, the stupid call to try for it at your own 35, then the same play at the goal line over and over and  this game is winnable.


We've also given yall 70 yards in penalties.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 10, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Who gets the ball when the second half starts ?


Vols


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> Dawgs played about as bad as they can and it's only 21-17.  Take away the fumble, the stupid call to try for it at your own 35, then the same play at the goal line over and over and  this game is winnable.


Don’t forget the stupidity of Pickens helping out.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 10, 2020)

LEGHORN said:


> Bennett could have scored on both hose downs to the outside


I was expecting play action to give him a chance.  Kirby trying to play tough ball.  Nothing wrong with that


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> Lol. Well,a horse collar is when the drag them down from behind by the pads. We all know what a face mask is. There was neither on that play



Horsecollar is any play when the player is drug down between the shoulder pads by either the pads of top of jersey.  Dawgs got one called on them vs Auburn or Arkansas that was less than that.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> Don’t forget the stupidity of Pickens helping out.



All the talent in the world and acts like a child.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 10, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> Horsecollar is any play when the player is drug down between the shoulder pads by either the pads of top of jersey.  Dawgs got one called on them vs Auburn or Arkansas that was less than that.


He slung him like a little league tackle.  Even commentators didn't mention horsecollar


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 10, 2020)

grew up a georgia fan, went to alabama for undergrad and considering trying to go do my masters at UGA. maybe i was just spoiled but kirby smart needs to figure this game out. last thing i want to hear is Tennessee fans running their mouths


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 10, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> Horsecollar is any play when the player is drug down between the shoulder pads by either the pads of top of jersey.  Dawgs got one called on them vs Auburn or Arkansas that was less than that.


Here you gohttps://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cb...r-horse-collar-tackle-penalties-expanded/amp/


----------



## turkeykirk (Oct 10, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> All the talent in the world and acts like a child.



Another one of those guys who is a legend in their own minds.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

Where is Kearis Jackson?  Where is Darnell Washington?  Monken has got a plan to run the ball first, but that's not working.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 10, 2020)

Thanks Kirby

Hope this helps...


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

Fumble UGA!!!.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

nickel back said:


> Thanks Kirby
> 
> Hope this helps...



It helped!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

Fuuuuuuuuuumble! Dawgs’ ball!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

Should have been holding, but I'll take the sack and fumble.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 10, 2020)

Change the second half!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

I think they have figured out the run on 1st down to Zamir.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

Stetson needs to run it more.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 10, 2020)

Hit a TE in the middle!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

Dawgs being dumb.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

The coaches have done a horrible job so far.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 10, 2020)

Whats with all these late penalties being called?


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

Dawgs will get 0 points off this.  Horrble call for PI!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

ut threw a punch


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

They missed the punch.  Nothing is getting called against UT.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

The UT defender threw a punch! We should’ve gotten a 1st down!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2020)

Refs won this game. This is not right.


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 10, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> They missed the punch.  Nothing is getting called against UT.


just  a football play. nothing like the chop block


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2020)

Our O is sucking.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

Add more crock to the crock pot! That was a terrible no call.

Dawgs settle for 3

21-20 Vols


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 10, 2020)

I need a small pair of windshield wipers for my phone. It's hard to see the screen for all the tears about the refs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 10, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> ut threw a punch


Tennessee is playing dirty and the refs ain't calling it!


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 10, 2020)

elfiii said:


> Our O is sucking.


Yep. I’m glad rifle season opens next weekend. I’ll be in the woods. It’s going to be ugly I’m afraid


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

Interception.  Come on Dawgs beat the Vols and the refs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

Aaaaaaaaaaaand we intercept it! Dawgs ball!


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 10, 2020)

elfiii said:


> Our O is sucking.


Not as bad as Guantamano or whatever his silly name is this half so far. holy cow.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

Another 1st down run for nearly nothing


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 10, 2020)

Dawgs get another gift. Will they do something with it this time


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

Offense going to waste another chance.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

Bring in Mathis down here and let him run loose!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

Good grief!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

Get Bennett out.  Not stepping into throws and no running.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2020)

Can’t Bennett see?


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

What if this kicker is better than Hotrod.  That would have been good from over 60 yards.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

Dawgs kick a long one to put us in the lead, hopefully for good this time!

23-21 Dawgs


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 10, 2020)

Pod!!


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 10, 2020)

6 points off 2 turnovers is a joke


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 10, 2020)

You realize that Tennessee has eight penalties called against them and UGA has three. Maybe, just playing better might help 


lbzdually said:


> Interception.  Come on Dawgs beat the Vols and the refs!!


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 10, 2020)

Looks like the dawgs have another top notch kicker


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

elfiii said:


> Can’t Bennett see?


Not sure if that’s always him or not, but I have noticed him blinking his eyes a lot. Not sure if that hit to the head earlier caused any problems or not.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2020)

Our O line needs to man up. Vols D is beating them at the LOS.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 10, 2020)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> You realize that Tennessee has eight penalties called against them and UGA has three. Maybe, just playing better might help


If it was up to dually they’d have 28 penalties


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 10, 2020)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> You realize that Tennessee has eight penalties called against them and UGA has three. Maybe, just playing better might help


Lol they had one thing go unnoticed and suddenly the refs have turned a blind eye all game


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 10, 2020)

elfiii said:


> Our O is sucking.


We got another Hot Rod


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> You realize that Tennessee has eight penalties called against them and UGA has three. Maybe, just playing better might help



You know that just because they have called some penalties against UT, there also can be calls they have missed ?


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2020)

How bout a holding call ump?


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 10, 2020)

Missed tackles are killing Georgia


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Lol they had one thing go unnoticed and suddenly the refs have turned a blind eye all game



They blew the call and called our TE with PI, they missed Ojulari getting multiple times, then missed a punch.  45 yards of penalties missed at crucial times can change a game.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> They blew the call and called our TE with PI, they missed Ojulari getting multiple times, then missed a punch.  45 yards of penalties missed at crucial times can change a game.


You tell them, Liz.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

elfiii said:


> How bout a holding call ump?



Didn't you hear, they called a few penalties against the Vols so that is all they have to do?


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 10, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> They blew the call and called our TE with PI, they missed Ojulari getting multiple times, then missed a punch.  45 yards of penalties missed at crucial times can change a game.


It's evening out. Well officiated game just two good teams going at it as it should be. Offensive PI was legit.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 10, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> They blew the call and called our TE with PI, they missed Ojulari getting multiple times, then missed a punch.  45 yards of penalties missed at crucial times can change a game.


You should watch some Martha Stewart videos.  I don't think this physical stuff is for you brother


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

Dawgs making my stomach hurt. Dang!

I would like to see Mathis come in and run it a few times. The kid can scoot!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> You tell them, Liz.



Whenever you have Georgia hating Danielson pointing out the calls, you know they are obvious.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 10, 2020)

walukabuck said:


> It's evening out. Well officiated game just two good teams going at it as it should be. Offensive PI was legit.


are you watching the same game we are?


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 10, 2020)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> are you watching the same game we are?


Uga/tenn right?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

McIntosh a better runner than Zeus.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

vols do no have to respect the deep ball, so they are teeing off on the run game and short pass game.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

3 straight runs.  Great play calling guys.,


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

Pathetic! Dawgs looking ridiculous on offense now.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

Dang what a punt!
GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2020)

Zeus looking pitiful.  No blocking.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

The defense is going have to score.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 10, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> They blew the call and called our TE with PI, they missed Ojulari getting multiple times, then missed a punch.  45 yards of penalties missed at crucial times can change a game.



Jesus,  if the commentators are calling the penalties before the refs,  is it really a phantom call?  There is always some kind of holding on o line. Tennessee hasn't played great and have a million penalties on theirselves. Ga is just not nearly as good as some of yall want to believe.  This game shouldn't be a surprise


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 10, 2020)

This ain't the same offense from last week. Georgia hasn't taken any shots down the field


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

Need an int for a score.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> This ain't the same offense from last week. Georgia hasn't taken any shots down the field



Every long throw by Bennett has been way short.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

Carp! Should’ve got the fumble!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2020)

Defense!


----------



## labsnducks (Oct 10, 2020)

He beat mays on that one


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 10, 2020)

Chaney is calling our plays!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

elfiii said:


> Defense!


Dawgs D playing their tails off! They’re fun to watch!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

They had the Dawgs miked up at practice, and Lanning told Anderson, 'you have the most talent but you have got to work harder and finish.  Maybe it sunk in.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

LOL


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2020)

The Pounding Starts...


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

Fat boy grabbed that fumble like it was a ham falling off a truck!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2020)

Our line can’t block for squat.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

Another 1st down run, Monken is killing me.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

You pulled Mathis when the offense was stagnant, you can pull Bennett, too.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

Stetson balling now. Come on, mailman! Deliver us more points!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2020)

Fist throwing, cheating Vols... Desperation is setting in...

Vols suck!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2020)

Good grief!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

Sigh


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 10, 2020)

Milton!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

Milton is a hoss.  Dang he does look like Chubb.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

That was Milton!? Good gracious he bulked up!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2020)

What’s up w/Zeus?


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 10, 2020)

Georgia can not afford 3 here


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

Zamir is not even looking outside to break it.  He is not right this game.  TD Kearis Jackson.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

TD Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawgs!

30-21 men in Red!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2020)

Jackson!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 10, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2020)

Leave Bennett right where he is.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> The Pounding Starts...


And it continues....

Vols suck!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2020)

Well, would you look at that.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2020)

Ole Moe Mentum turning our way.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

I did not know Kearis had this type of year in him.  I thought losing Blaylock would really hurt the offense, but between Kearis and Burton, they are more than doing the job.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> And it continues....
> 
> Vols suck!


Vols have always sucked. Can't stand em.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

elfiii said:


> Leave Bennett right where he is.


Yes, sir! The kid is playing hard.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

elfiii said:


> Ole Moe Mentum turning our way.



A turnover and quick TD for the Dawgs would not hurt my feelings at all.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> Yes, sir! The kid is playing hard.



That play where he stood in the pocket and made the great 3rd down throw is what he does, but earlier in the game he was throwing off his back foot and almost got a few picks.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2020)

Come on Dawgs D. Shut em down.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

Going into the 4th now, and Dawgs up 30-21

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWGS!


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 10, 2020)

4th quarter. where championships are won and lost.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Vols have always sucked. Can't stand em.


Vols are going to lose. Gators lost.

Go DAWGS!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

Looks like I am going to miss watching the 4th quarter, got to go pick up my daughter.  Maybe I'll get it on the radio.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> That play where he stood in the pocket and made the great 3rd down throw is what he does, but earlier in the game he was throwing off his back foot and almost got a few picks.


I agree. Let’s chop that up as being nerves. Go Stetson!

*GO DAWGS*!


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 10, 2020)

That puke orange is UGLY.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 10, 2020)

Do y'all think there was a little looking ahead to Bama?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

Geronimo getting hammered back there! Woooooo hooooo!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

Kearis is scaring me back there.  My daughter can wait a minute or 2, lol.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

fishnguy said:


> Do y'all think there was a little looking ahead to Bama?



I think out o-line is not as fired up as they should be and UT has a good D-line.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

Zeus should’ve ran to the left! Defenders were giving him space.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

Pickens had a 1st if he just goes.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

My hometown kid is down.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

Man, I hope we score another TD on this series.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

Zeuuuuuuuuuuuuus!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

Wooooooooo hoooooooooooo!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2020)

Jackson again!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2020)

Zeus!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

Dawgs need to slow it down here and run clock!


----------



## poohbear (Oct 10, 2020)

To heck with George that # 10 plays with all heart


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

TD Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawgs!

37-21 good guys


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 10, 2020)

What i say about those shots down the field?


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2020)

Woot!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 10, 2020)

For the love of God! Awesome!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 10, 2020)

Defense tired cause offense can't sustain a drive


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

Wooooooooooooo hoooooooooooo! I love it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2020)

My goodness.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Defense tired cause offense can't sustain a drive


Your offense can’t sustain a drive cause our defense is smothering y’all in Red gravy!


----------



## poohbear (Oct 10, 2020)

Glad to see they didn’t run up the middle again


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 10, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> Yes, sir! The kid is playing hard.


Kearis Jackson is a better player than Pickens


----------



## NWS (Oct 10, 2020)

This may have already been mentioned but that funny head wrap that the Tennessee coach is wearing looks really odd. Looks like he just got out of brain surgery and he’s wearing a bandage or something.
 Go DOGS !!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Defense tired cause offense can't sustain a drive



Yep. Y’all played stout while you could.


----------



## antharper (Oct 10, 2020)

Boom ?


----------



## Throwback (Oct 10, 2020)

Touchdown dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

WOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOO! TD Dawgs!

44-21 Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 10, 2020)

Haha!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2020)

The wheels just came off of the Vols.


----------



## antharper (Oct 10, 2020)

Now we talking !!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2020)

Bring on Bama.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2020)

Well, how bout that? GO DAWGS


----------



## Throwback (Oct 10, 2020)

chorus of this song should be the Tennessee school song



Tennessee how could you do this to me
I gave you some of the best of my days
Ain't no reason for me to stay

Tennessee you took the life out of me
What little money I made
I either drank it up or I gave it away


----------



## antharper (Oct 10, 2020)

I want to see JT sling a couple


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2020)

elfiii said:


> Bring on Bama.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> The Pounding Starts...


And it continues!!!!!!!!!!

Vols suck!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 10, 2020)

Ball game.  Pull JG and give Bailey some reps


----------



## nickel back (Oct 10, 2020)

nickel back said:


> DAWGS defense is what made Auburn look bad.


 Now they making Tennessee look bad.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Come on. Roll with it.?


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 10, 2020)

elfiii said:


> Bring on Bama.


dont get ahead of yourself


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

elfiii said:


> The wheels just came off of the Vols.


Wagon wheels!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2020)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> dont get ahead of yourself



This one is in the bag.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 10, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> And it continues!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Vols suck!


Yall aren't very good either.  We have no qb and our defense is just ok at this point. Still need depth there. Guys are tired.  Figured this was coming after the half


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 10, 2020)

Bucknuttsy done left the house!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 10, 2020)

I think TN could finish 2nd in east, ahead of Florida.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 10, 2020)

fishnguy said:


> Do y'all think there was a little looking ahead to Bama?


Enjoy the moment. You should never look forward to your first loss


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2020)

Just keep beating them!!!!

Vol player is tearing up now...

Make them cry and bleed!!!


----------



## tcward (Oct 10, 2020)

Daily reminder...10RC is still trash.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2020)

Sissy Vols!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yall aren't very good either.



Do which?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 10, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yall aren't very good either.  We have no qb and our defense is just ok at this point. Still need depth there. Guys are tired.  Figured this was coming after the half




The excuses begin!!!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 10, 2020)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Enjoy the moment. You should never look forward to your first loss


I'd rather lose the first one instead of SEC championship,  should we get there.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> The excuses begin!!!!!!



Jibity jibity rat a tat tat.?


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 10, 2020)

bye bye Tennessee's "win streak"


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

Pruitt looks like a Middle Eastern woman with that junk over his head!


----------



## o2bfishin (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2020)

Dawgs ball.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2020)

Vols suck!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

Milton runs like the hulk! My God a freshman!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2020)

Just pounding the ball.

Vols are broken!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 10, 2020)

Milton is studdish!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2020)

Vols done threw in the towel.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2020)

Dawgs just broke the Vols!!!!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 10, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> The excuses begin!!!!!!


Excuses?  JG does suck.  Our defense is not very good.  Henry To'oTo'o and Johnson is all we have.  Yalls offense is just that bad.  Its only looking better because our defense is gassed from being on the field this whole 2nd half. And we dont have the depth to rest them


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 10, 2020)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> bye bye Tennessee's "win streak"


Bye bye bucknuttsy for another year!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2020)

Dang it man.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

That was targetin!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 10, 2020)

Mathis again??


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 10, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Excuses?  JG does suck.  Our defense is not very good.  Henry To'oTo'o and Johnson is all we have.  Yalls offense is just that bad.  Its only looking better because our defense is gassed from being on the field this whole 2nd half. And we dont have the depth to rest them


Same as every year after the Dawgs win, vowels are so bad they make the Dawgs good, oh my I got the vapors.....


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yalls offense is just that bad.



???


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 10, 2020)

Dang it!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

Dang it! I want to hang 50 on these mule riding hillbillies!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2020)

Dawgs just took over the East. 

Beasts of the East! 

And Auburn’s, Daddy!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 10, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> Bye bye bucknuttsy for another year!!!!!!


I ain't going no where.  Heck I predicted yall to win.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 10, 2020)

Milton is on his way to being great, just watch ....


----------



## nickel back (Oct 10, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I ain't going no where.  Heck I predicted yall to win.


DAWGS Defense...took over in the 2nd half


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 10, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Dawgs just took over the East.
> 
> Beasts of the East!
> 
> And Auburn’s, Daddy!


SC defense going to shut yall down lol.  UF might,  but yalls defense alone should carry you to SECCG


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yalls offense is just that bad.



We have crushed everybody we have played so far, especially y’all.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 10, 2020)

Buck you sound pitiful.  Most...

. Dilusional..... Fan..   Ever...



Your vowels got beat. Got a couple handed to you and still  got beat.  Bad.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

I Guarantono the UT QB is going to be sore tonight! 

Dawgs win 44-21

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2020)

Dawgs win!!! Dawgs win!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2020)

A fitting end.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 10, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> SC defense going to shut yall down lol.  UF might,  but yalls defense alone should carry you to SECCG


just tuck your tail and go


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 10, 2020)

elfiii said:


> We have crushed everybody we have played so far, especially y’all.


Arkansas? Auburn is trash,  again,  our defense is not good.  Especially d line.  You'll see when yall play someone with more talent


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 10, 2020)

fishnguy said:


> I'd rather lose the first one instead of SEC championship,  should we get there.


Heck yeah. Winning the first game could be bitter sweet for. I can't see either team winning both games in the same year


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

Dawgs defense is nasty! Best Dawg D I’ve seen in a long time.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2020)

44-21.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 10, 2020)

mizzippi jb said:


> Buck you sound pitiful.  Most...
> 
> . Dilusional..... Fan..   Ever...
> 
> ...


I'm delusional? Cause we're not very good?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2020)

Defense wins you ballgames. 
(quoting H22)


----------



## antharper (Oct 10, 2020)

Great game Bucky , maybe next year ! But probably not !


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 10, 2020)

Bennett fades a little but always battles back!


GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 10, 2020)

Well bucknuttsy predicted us to win ...... If I recall correctly it would be close, as usual bucknuttsy was wrong!!!! 

Maybe bucknuttsy should stick to Madden or something on Xbox.


----------



## poohbear (Oct 10, 2020)

I love it them Gatas sand the vowels are both down a game. Go Dawgs


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 10, 2020)

antharper said:


> Great game Bucky , maybe next year ! But probably not !


I'm scared to death JG will be back next year ?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

Goobers lose, and my Dawgs win! Imma sleep good tonight, baby!


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 10, 2020)

Auburn losing to Arkansas


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2020)

You bunch of Socialist!!!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 10, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> Well bucknuttsy predicted us to win ...... If I recall correctly it would be close, as usual bucknuttsy was wrong!!!!
> 
> Maybe bucknuttsy should stick to Madden or something on Xbox.


Don't come in here running your mouth AFTER yall pulled away.  It was close and we tried to give yall the game in the first half and still couldn't do nothing.  Pruitt done more with less.  Low and behold JG showed up in the 2nd half and played like JG.  That's why I kept my mouth shut even when it looked like we might have a chance


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 10, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I'm delusional? Cause we're not very good?


Before 3:30 y'all weren't this bad lol


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 10, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Don't come in here running your mouth AFTER yall pulled away.  It was close and we tried to give yall the game in the first half and still couldn't do nothing.  Pruitt done more with less.  Low and behold JG showed up in the 2nd half and played like JG.  That's why I kept my mouth shut even when it looked like we might have a chance


Bucky you do this every year buddy and I do this every year..... Y'all sucked it up today, had a few good moments but for the most part y'all sucked it up. Sure the Dawgs looked slow in the first half but the vowels looked gassed at the start of the second half. Take the trash talk like a man cause if the vowels had one we be hearing it for a year from you.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 10, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Defense wins you ballgames.
> (quoting H22)


Offense wins championships. Dawgs better get that run game figured out. Bennett seems to be getting better as he gets more game time


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 10, 2020)

mizzippi jb said:


> Before 3:30 y'all weren't this bad lol



I don't recall ever saying we were good.  I only said this would be close (because yall have no offense) and more of the game yall expected from Auburn. 

Yall win as expected by 99% of people and I call out the obvious bad and get called delusional? Makes sense.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> SC defense going to shut yall down lol.  UF might,  but yalls defense alone should carry you to SECCG


44 points..... suck..a...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2020)

Kirby is “Daddy”.....


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 10, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> Bucky you do this every year buddy and I do this every year..... Y'all sucked it up today, had a few good moments but for the most part y'all sucked it up. Sure the Dawgs looked slow in the first half but the vowels looked gassed at the start of the second half. Take the trash talk like a man cause if the vowels had one we be hearing it for a year from you.


Yall know I can take the trash talk,  but some people have came in here assuming something else.  I haven't talked trash this whole game. So when someone attacks me out of left field I'm going to say something. 

Dawgs suck, Vols suck a little more ?


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2020)

The Vols had -1 rushing yards counting sacks.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 10, 2020)

You'ns suck. Lol.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 10, 2020)

Good win, once again Kirby proves his superior coaching acumen making key halftime adjustments.
Thought the refs were pretty bad and missed a ton of Tn r see penalties, Blatant holding, blatant punches thrown, etc..
We didn’t play our best ball in first half and the orange had something to do with that. They are pretty good. Idiots on volnation ready to lynch their qb, who was under duress nearly the whole second half. He may have a stain on the back of his pants, not from grass either.
Bring on bammy, they don’t appear to be invincible and their luck vs us is gonna run out.


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 10, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs gonna get dawgged today


Have you finished watching the GA/AU game yet? When you’re done, watch GA/TN. I won’t spoil it fer yuuns.


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 10, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> we tried to give yall the game in the first half


Dawgs spotted em 7 bro.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yall know I can take the trash talk,  but some people have came in here assuming something else.  I haven't talked trash this whole game. So when someone attacks me out of left field I'm going to say something.
> 
> Dawgs suck, Vols suck a little more ?


Bucky said we suck. Said they only suck a little more. Man, get those ridiculous Dawgs suck comments out of here. 







Y’all got spanked! Now go cry some more.


----------



## tcward (Oct 10, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I don't recall ever saying we were good.  I only said this would be close (because yall have no offense) and more of the game yall expected from Auburn.
> 
> Yall win as expected by 99% of people and I call out the obvious bad and get called delusional? Makes sense.


Dawgs have no offense? You been in the ripple?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 10, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I don't recall ever saying we were good.  I only said this would be close (because yall have no offense) and more of the game yall expected from Auburn.
> 
> Yall win as expected by 99% of people and I call out the obvious bad and get called delusional? Makes sense.


Makes sense from all the nonsense you have continued to spew  ever since I can remember reading your posts


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2020)

Winning streak came to an end.

Dawgs OWN the Vols.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2020)

Didn’t watch the game because I don’t support socialism. But, from the score it looks like not much has changed with hillbillies. I remember hearing how great Chaney was and how big and bad the hillbilly O line was going to be. Well if UGA spotted them 7 then nothing has changed. Pruitt will be fun out of town soon...


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 10, 2020)

Let the history books show..... 8.in a row.... And not a single win more


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2020)

Didn’t watch the game because I don’t support socialism. But, from the score it looks like not much has changed with hillbillies. I remember hearing how great Chaney was and how big and bad the hillbilly O line was going to be. Well if UGA spotted them 7 then nothing has changed. Pruitt will be fun out of town soon...


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2020)

Just Pruitt


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2020)

I bet he’ll get deep in that 24 pack tonight


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 10, 2020)

Cade Mays false start ????


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yall know I can take the trash talk,  but some people have came in here assuming something else.  I haven't talked trash this whole game. So when someone attacks me out of left field I'm going to say something.
> 
> Dawgs suck, Vols suck a little more ?


Bucky, you just watched your Vols get beat. Full out, beat. At every position. Kirby made Pruitt look like a chump.

With all of your sorry cheating, cheap shots, illegal play and so on.

Kirby beat you down. Slapped you around like a loud mouth girlfriend...   

how many in a row, now????


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> The only thing Tennessee has worried about is "how bad" they are going to lose to someone on any given Saturday.
> 
> Vols expect to lose every Saturday.


^this^


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2020)

Spotted them 7!!!! Still folded like wet paper....???


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> The point spread started at 14 for the Dawgs and is now down to 12 and even as low as 10 in some places.  This indicates more people betting on Tennessee right?


It’s a straight up “took you suckers for a ride”....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> Spotted them 7!!!! Still folded like wet paper....???


Vols suck!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 10, 2020)

Go Dawgs!  Wasn't pretty at times, but it was a win.  That game never should have been as close as it was.  Gonna have to cut out stupid mistakes against Bama.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 10, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Don't come in here running your mouth AFTER yall pulled away.  It was close and we tried to give yall the game in the first half and still couldn't do nothing.  Pruitt done more with less.  Low and behold JG showed up in the 2nd half and played like JG.  That's why I kept my mouth shut even when it looked like we might have a chance



Just wow man, The DAWGS defense is what took yall out in the 2nd half not yall's QB play.....


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 10, 2020)

TN fans with the stupid “ game bibs”
?
Good ole floppy top?


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 10, 2020)

nickel back said:


> Just wow man, The DAWGS defense is what took yall out in the 2nd half not yall's QB play.....


How is Quarantino the starter anyways? I thought Maurer was better. Maybe he was having flashbacks and didn’t wanna play.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 10, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> How is Quarantino the starter anyways? I thought Maurer was better. Maybe he was having flashbacks and didn’t wanna play.


I liked Maurer too but perhaps he is still feeling the effects of that monster hit he took last year by Monty Rice I think it was.


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 10, 2020)

westcobbdog said:


> I liked Maurer too but perhaps he is still feeling the effects of that monster hit he took last year by Monty Rice I think it was.


Lil ol Eric Stokes.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 10, 2020)

Congrats to UGA on the win with fine halftime adjustments to shutdown UT scoring.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 11, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> With all of your sorry cheating, cheap shots, illegal play and so on.


Cheap shots were to many to count


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## VANCE (Oct 11, 2020)

The best part.....  its all good...they showed a quote from pruitt during the game...he told fathead fullmer when he was getting hired ..UT coaches will be judged on how they perform against Alabama, Geeorgia and florida..hes 0 and 7....i hope they keep him???


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 11, 2020)

Coach Pruitt might be on to something!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 11, 2020)

I noticed that Pruitt is looking more and more like phat phil every year!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 11, 2020)

Since it was Tennessee they played. I just fed the chickens and watch them chase bugs ? 

What was the final score.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 11, 2020)

"tried to give y'all the game in the 1st half"???? Delusional, dude. We spotted y'all 7, 1 good pass and 1 lucky catch, and then we couldn't punch it on from the 1 foot line.  And y'all tried to give it to us?   Just wow


----------



## elfiii (Oct 11, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> I noticed that Pruitt is looking more and more like phat phil every year!!



Losing a lot will do that to you.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 11, 2020)

-1 yards rushing...


----------



## gacowboy (Oct 11, 2020)

GO DAWGS !!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 11, 2020)

I say it's Great To Be, A Georgia Bulldawg!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 11, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> Coach Pruitt might be on to something!


I was wondering if it was that cold in Tennessee??

He looked like a moron!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2020)

That UT O line was as soft as Chaney. They absolutely got destroyed. Pathetic.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 11, 2020)

Don’t normally go to other team sites but it’s hilarious in Volnation . Thought JG played a decent game but they want him and Mays benched! Lack of effort ?


----------



## nickel back (Oct 11, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> -1 yards rushing...



I tried to tell bucky but he just blew it off.....

DAWGS have a great defense


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2020)

Twiggbuster said:


> Don’t normally go to other team sites but it’s hilarious in Volnation . Thought JG played a decent game but they want him and Mays benched! Lack of effort ?


Mayes most definitely will get benched. He’ll have lots of personal fouls etc.  Kid is a hot head. As far as the UT QB goes none of what happened Saturday was his fault. That big fat soft O line got destroyed. He was running for his life.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 11, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> I noticed that Pruitt is looking more and more like phat phil every year!!


Looks more like Dr Phil


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 11, 2020)

nickel back said:


> I tried to tell bucky but he just blew it off.....
> 
> DAWGS have a great defense


#1 Defense in the country!


----------



## joepuppy (Oct 11, 2020)

Well, we played 30 minutes of a 60 minute game. Hats off to the dawgs, y’all were the better team. We had nothing for the second half, and UGA’s defense is legit the best I’ve seen. At least we competed and the score wasn’t as lopsided as it has been in previous meetings. Time to get back to practice and try to win the next one.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 11, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> Fat boy grabbed that fumble like it was a ham falling off a truck!


That fumble recovery by the big o lineman tickled me last night. Dude did his job following that play, and made a great recovery. This will not go unnoticed by Kirby! Pursuit and happiness! Way to go, big guy!

*DAAAAAAAAAAAAAWGS!*


----------



## nickel back (Oct 11, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> That fumble recovery by the big o lineman tickled me last night. Dude did his job following that play, and made a great recovery. This will not go unnoticed by Kirby! Pursuit and happiness! Way to go, big guy!
> 
> *DAAAAAAAAAAAAAWGS!*



That was a great play...


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 11, 2020)

*HAVOC!*







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315072462153945089

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315046537328648193
The Mailman delivered Saturday!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315071269071663105

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315028344446971904

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315056857560436736
*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 11, 2020)

joepuppy said:


> Well, we played 30 minutes of a 60 minute game. Hats off to the dawgs, y’all were the better team. We had nothing for the second half, and UGA’s defense is legit the best I’ve seen. At least we competed and the score wasn’t as lopsided as it has been in previous meetings. Time to get back to practice and try to win the next one.


Tried to tell folk Kirby was the reason Alabama had a good D. Now that he has had time to get his players in here they are legit.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 11, 2020)

Whatever Kirby does he needs to leave the Mailman right where he is. The kid is a baller and he ain't skurred to run the ball and take a hit and he's got the rest of the team believing in him. We have lots of offensive weapons and if the O line can hold 'em off long enough the Mailman will put the ball where it needs to be. He's no Jake Fromm but he's a doggone good QB and clearly a good leader and he's improving every week.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 11, 2020)

*he's no Jake fromm

*I think he's better than Jake fromm and I also think he's better for the team. (minus Jake's freshman yr)


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 11, 2020)

nickel back said:


> Just wow man, The DAWGS defense is what took yall out in the 2nd half not yall's QB play.....



Cause and effect yes,  but this is the JG that holds us back. And we have seen for 4 years. He fumbled 3 times and threw an int and we were never able to recover with him.  He takes 5 secs to make a decision and another 3 to follow through on the decision. He is s.l.o.w. I respect the kids heart, but I really wish Pruitt would go ahead and start bringing Harrison along.  Maurer can ball,  just a little injury prone. 

Y'all's defense is legit and deep. We're just finally getting bodies to serve as backups this year. 

Yalls offense will lose ya 1 somewhere though. I dunno who against cause nobody really has a defense this year.  Seems the rest of the SEC is turning into a PAC team.  High power offense and no defense


----------



## elfiii (Oct 11, 2020)

mizzippi jb said:


> *he's no Jake fromm
> 
> *I think he's better than Jake fromm and I also think he's better for the team. (minus Jake's freshman yr)



Opinions vary. Bennett is not on par with Fromm. He might get there but right now he's still a work in progress. He threw into double and triple cover too many times yesterday. Fromm rarely made mistakes like that.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 11, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Seems the rest of the SEC is turning into a PAC team.  High power offense and no defense



Yep. Gone are the days of 10-7 final scores.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 11, 2020)

hayseed_theology said:


> Go Dawgs!  Wasn't pretty at times, but it was a win.  That game never should have been as close as it was.  Gonna have to cut out stupid mistakes against Bama.


Man it sure was ugly. We had almost 10 panelists in the first half.  We were killing ourself. It seemed every other play, we'd do something stupid.  Despite how awful we were,  we managed to go into halftime with a 21-17 point lead.  That's how Jekyll Hyde y'all are. 

I think yalls depth just wears people down after half time . What yall got 8 deep on defense? ?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 11, 2020)

elfiii said:


> Yep. Gone are the days of 10-7 final scores.


I think UGA took all the defenders off the table lol ?


----------



## jbarron (Oct 11, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> I noticed that Pruitt is looking more and more like phat phil every year!!



Looks more like Dr Evil to me


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2020)

elfiii said:


> Whatever Kirby does he needs to leave the Mailman right where he is. The kid is a baller and he ain't skurred to run the ball and take a hit and he's got the rest of the team believing in him. We have lots of offensive weapons and if the O line can hold 'em off long enough the Mailman will put the ball where it needs to be. He's no Jake Fromm but he's a doggone good QB and clearly a good leader and he's improving every week.


Stetson has heart! He’s also smart and isn’t just a game manager. This defense has been nasty! True test coming this Saturday. Bama’s offense isn’t as nasty as our defense is. Going to be a fun game! Go Dawgs!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 11, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Man it sure was ugly. We had almost 10 panelists in the first half.  We were killing ourself. It seemed every other play, we'd do something stupid.  Despite how awful we were,  we managed to go into halftime with a 21-17 point lead.  That's how Jekyll Hyde y'all are.
> 
> I think yalls depth just wears people down after half time . What yall got 8 deep on defense? ?



The bad snap, going for it in 4th on our side of the field, and not being able to punch it in the end zone before halftime were really costly.  Y'all made some mistakes too in the first half but they weren't near as costly.  Honestly, it just seemed like y'all wanted it more at that point.

Down the stretch though, that depth really shows up.  You are right about that.  

I don't get all the JG hate on VolNation.  He was in a tough spot without a run game and facing constant pressure.  There's no reason to think somebody else would have done any better in that situation.  I thought he made some good throws, but also tried too hard to make something happen (because Chaney was kind of depending on him to make something happen).  Pruitt has y'all headed in the right direction.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 11, 2020)

Nakobe Dean must have spent the entire offseason eating and working out.  He got huge and is still fast as most RB's.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 11, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> Stetson has heart! He’s also smart and isn’t just a game manager. This defense has been nasty! True test coming this Saturday. Bama’s offense isn’t as nasty as our defense is. Going to be a fun game! Go Dawgs!



Whenever Bennett runs he picks up yards. 
Every time I’m thinking what if Jake had wheels. Opposing Defense knew this.


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 11, 2020)

elfiii said:


> Whatever Kirby does he needs to leave the Mailman right where he is. The kid is a baller and he ain't skurred to run the ball and take a hit and he's got the rest of the team believing in him. We have lots of offensive weapons and if the O line can hold 'em off long enough the Mailman will put the ball where it needs to be. He's no Jake Fromm but he's a doggone good QB and clearly a good leader and he's improving every week.


Fromms greatest asset was between his ears and presnap. Stetson seems to have a lot of that too, with a side of being able to scramble better. Still a little underpowered on the arm, but he manages.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2020)

Twiggbuster said:


> Whenever Bennett runs he picks up yards.
> Every time I’m thinking what if Jake had wheels. Opposing Defense knew this.


When a D has to account for a running a QB it changes the whole dynamic of an offense.


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 11, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Cause and effect yes,  but this is the JG that holds us back. And we have seen for 4 years. He fumbled 3 times and threw an int and we were never able to recover with him.  He takes 5 secs to make a decision and another 3 to follow through on the decision. He is s.l.o.w. I respect the kids heart, but I really wish Pruitt would go ahead and start bringing Harrison along.  Maurer can ball,  just a little injury prone.
> 
> Y'all's defense is legit and deep. We're just finally getting bodies to serve as backups this year.
> 
> Yalls offense will lose ya 1 somewhere though. I dunno who against cause nobody really has a defense this year.  Seems the rest of the SEC is turning into a PAC team.  High power offense and no defense


I think as soon as they realize Zeus needs some mental help (I don’t think he trusts those new ACLs yet) and they go to Kenny and Milton as their lead men, they’ll be hard to stop. But right now I think Zeus is getting a lot of carries because of what he’s been through and they’re trying to get the cobwebs out. 

But make no mistake, Kenny and Milton are the hot duo right now. Monken needs to get on those horses and ride them!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 11, 2020)

Was very impressed by what I saw of the 2 young rb's.. .. And Kearis Jackson


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 11, 2020)

hayseed_theology said:


> The bad snap, going for it in 4th on our side of the field, and not being able to punch it in the end zone before halftime were really costly.  Y'all made some mistakes too in the first half but they weren't near as costly.  Honestly, it just seemed like y'all wanted it more at that point.
> 
> Down the stretch though, that depth really shows up.  You are right about that.
> 
> I don't get all the JG hate on VolNation.  He was in a tough spot without a run game and facing constant pressure.  There's no reason to think somebody else would have done any better in that situation.  I thought he made some good throws, but also tried too hard to make something happen (because Chaney was kind of depending on him to make something happen).  Pruitt has y'all headed in the right direction.


Because he has cost us so many games,  he's in his 5th year and just don't have it and we know it.

You're right,  it probably wouldn't have mattered much who was in, in the 2nd half.  Yall made us 1 dimensional. But on the other hand,  1 can only wonder... What if he converted a couple more critical throws,  what if he didn't fumble 3 times,  what if he didn't throw that interception.  All he had to do was allow the punt team to get on the field. 

Ga defense did its job,  but Getting sacked is one thing,  fumbling the ball 3 times is another.  So, technically, he lost it. Id like to have seen it play out different is all.

The crazy thing is,  the announcers were just talking about how he hadn't threw an int and he threw a freaking int then goes on a fumbling spree. How Tennessee is that lol


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2020)

Isn’t the UT center a 7th year senior?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Because he has cost us so many games,  he's in his 5th year and just don't have it and we know it.
> 
> You're right,  it probably wouldn't have mattered much who was in, in the 2nd half.  Yall made us 1 dimensional. But on the other hand,  1 can only wonder... What if he converted a couple more critical throws,  what if he didn't fumble 3 times,  what if he didn't throw that interception.  All he had to do was allow the punt team to get on the field.
> 
> ...


If you put that loss on the QB you have no football IQ. That fumble was from his blindside. Tgat INT was because of pressure. Your O line sucks bad. And your play caller is a joke.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 11, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Because he has cost us so many games,  he's in his 5th year and just don't have it and we know it.
> 
> You're right,  it probably wouldn't have mattered much who was in, in the 2nd half.  Yall made us 1 dimensional. But on the other hand,  1 can only wonder... What if he converted a couple more critical throws,  what if he didn't fumble 3 times,  what if he didn't throw that interception.  All he had to do was allow the punt team to get on the field.
> 
> ...



I didn't remember him fumbling 3 times.  I only remembered the scoop and score, but I think he was hit from the blindside on that one.


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 11, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> Isn’t the UT center a 7th year senior?


Just because they’re NFL age doesn’t make them NFL ready. ?


----------



## tcward (Oct 11, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> Isn’t the UT center a 7th year senior?


I don’t know, but that QB has been under center for at least 8 years...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 11, 2020)

Just checking in to see if @BuckNasty83 is still drunk..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 11, 2020)

Domestic Abuse went up in Knoxville last night.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 11, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> If you put that loss on the QB you have no football IQ. That fumble was from his blindside. Tgat INT was because of pressure. Your O line sucks bad. And your play caller is a joke.


When 1 person loses the ball 4 times and 3 of those times the other team got it,  he has to shoulder some blame. But your right,  it's not all on him.  The o line fell apart and our RBs didn't pass block very well.

But come on Brown.  Throwing under pressure is part of the job.  He's a vet, I expect more


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 11, 2020)

tcward said:


> I don’t know, but that QB has been under center for at least 8 years...


Kennedy is a 6th year guy.  JG is 5th year.  Redshirts and medical redshirts


----------



## antharper (Oct 11, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> Stetson has heart! He’s also smart and isn’t just a game manager. This defense has been nasty! True test coming this Saturday. Bama’s offense isn’t as nasty as our defense is. Going to be a fun game! Go Dawgs!


I knew you’d come around , GoDawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2020)

antharper said:


> I knew you’d come around , GoDawgs


My son has been telling me what’s been going on. I will not watch it!!! ?


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 11, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Man it sure was ugly. We had almost 10 panelists in the first half.  We were killing ourself. It seemed every other play, we'd do something stupid.  Despite how awful we were,  we managed to go into halftime with a 21-17 point lead.  That's how Jekyll Hyde y'all are.
> 
> I think yalls depth just wears people down after half time . What yall got 8 deep on defense? ?


Think they go 30 deep, no kidding. “ An embarrassment of riches”


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 11, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> Isn’t the UT center a 7th year senior?


I think he's a 7th year freshman, if I'm not mistaken.


brownceluse said:


> My son has been telling me what’s been going on. I will not watch it!!! ?


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 11, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> When 1 person loses the ball 4 times and 3 of those times the other team got it,  he has to shoulder some blame. But your right,  it's not all on him.  The o line fell apart and our RBs didn't pass block very well.
> 
> But come on Brown.  Throwing under pressure is part of the job.  He's a vet, I expect more


-1 yards rushing and didn’t pass block either. I thought y’all were supposed to have a couple good backs.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 11, 2020)

westcobbdog said:


> Think they go 30 deep, no kidding. “ An embarrassment of riches”


Thank God for the transfer portal ?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 11, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> -1 yards rushing and didn’t pass block either. I thought y’all were supposed to have a couple good backs.


Told y'all in op our backs was too small to rush on yall,  but we'd try. JG had -50 yards or something.  Our backs only avg. 2.2 ypc on yall. Playcalling was predictable too. Tends to happen when every other play is a penalty and your starting off behind the sticks.  

Can't shoot yourself in the foot like that again and again against elite defense like yalls.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 11, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> My son has been telling me what’s been going on. I will not watch it!!! ?


Mmm hmmm


----------



## nickel back (Oct 12, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Because he has cost us so many games,  he's in his 5th year and just don't have it and we know it.
> 
> You're right,  it probably wouldn't have mattered much who was in, in the 2nd half.  Yall made us 1 dimensional. But on the other hand,  1 can only wonder... What if he converted a couple more critical throws,  what if he didn't fumble 3 times,  what if he didn't throw that interception.  All he had to do was allow the punt team to get on the field.
> 
> ...



 never mind I give up, you couldn't see the light if it was shinning directly in your eyes.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 12, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> My son has been telling me what’s been going on. I will not watch it!!! ?



Okay....


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Told y'all in op our backs was too small to rush on yall,  but we'd try. JG had -50 yards or something.  Our backs only avg. 2.2 ypc on yall. Playcalling was predictable too. Tends to happen when every other play is a penalty and your starting off behind the sticks.
> 
> Can't shoot yourself in the foot like that again and again against elite defense like yalls.


It was so nice of y'all to try.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2020)

The crying over on VolNation is hilarious.

They are just one QB away from winning the Natty..


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 12, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> The crying over on VolNation is hilarious.
> 
> They are just one QB away from winning the Natty..



The "Made a Bet This Morning" thread was my favorite over there.  I think it's on second page of the football forum by now.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2020)

hayseed_theology said:


> The "Made a Bet This Morning" thread was my favorite over there.  I think it's on second page of the football forum by now.


Thing is, we can't post dang near any of them on here due to language..


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2020)

hayseed_theology said:


> The "Made a Bet This Morning" thread was my favorite over there.  I think it's on second page of the football forum by now.


I can honestly say that was worth all the brain cells I put jeopardy going over there. I have never seen a fan base so legit on being ignorant. What’s even funnier is the occasional fan with common sense gets hammered by the locals!!!! Wow!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2020)

I watched Bid Vol Daddy’s post game video last night. He’s a hoot. He was pounding them Marlboro 100’s and talking Vol football!????


----------



## elfiii (Oct 12, 2020)

hayseed_theology said:


> I don't get all the JG hate on VolNation.  He was in a tough spot without a run game and facing constant pressure.  There's no reason to think somebody else would have done any better in that situation.  I thought he made some good throws, but also tried too hard to make something happen (because Chaney was kind of depending on him to make something happen).  Pruitt has y'all headed in the right direction.



Yep. His O line didn't block for him, his receivers didn't get open and there was no UT running game to speak of. Blaming him for the loss is, well, typical of the Vols.



TinKnocker said:


> Fromms greatest asset was between his ears and presnap. Stetson seems to have a lot of that too, with a side of being able to scramble better. Still a little underpowered on the arm, but he manages.



Yep. His shortcoming is his arm. They said the same thing about Fromm - he can't go deep. Fromm just won football games. Bennett is winning games too.

The thing I like about Bennett is his quick release. When he has his target the ball is on the way. He just needs to get better about recognizing double and triple coverage.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 12, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> My son has been telling me what’s been going on. I will not watch it!!! ?



Ur a lire Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2020)

elfiii said:


> Ur a lire Jeff.


All depends on who’s listening......?


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 12, 2020)

29 pages!!!

I haven't read much of it but I got a feeling ole Slayer is responsible for 10 pages worth.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 12, 2020)

Madsnooker said:


> 29 pages!!!
> 
> I haven't read much of it but I got a feeling ole Slayer is responsible for 10 pages worth.



You got no room to talk snook. You been status AWOL in here since the Big(little)10 bailed out and became irrelevant. Next week they start to play and here you are. You got to hang with us if you're gonna get no respeck up in heah. And don't gimme none a that "been busy fishin' a lot" stuff.

By the way, where's all those monthly tOSU updates? Y'all that bad this year or what?


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 12, 2020)

elfiii said:


> You got no room to talk snook. You been status AWOL in here since the Big(little)10 bailed out and became irrelevant. Next week they start to play and here you are. You got to hang with us if you're gonna get no respeck up in heah. And don't gimme none a that "been busy fishin' a lot" stuff.
> 
> By the way, where's all those monthly tOSU updates? Y'all that bad this year or what?


Lol
Ive been posting a little but nuttin to talk about with my buckeyes laying idle. It was a gut punch when those little liberal weasel Presidents, except the 2 at Nebraska and OSU, decided to pull a political stunt and cancel the season. 

Glad you mentioned it, time for an OSU update.


----------

